
Ask HN: Hardware suggestion for entering deep learning? - jlu
I had been picking up machine&#x2F;deep learning skills for a while, getting to a stage that my MBP can no longer handle the computation, wondering if there&#x27;s any hardware suggestion to off load the job?<p>Ps. For learning purpose AWS g2 is a bit pricey and not considered.
======
chris_marciniak
[http://timdettmers.com/2015/03/09/deep-learning-hardware-
gui...](http://timdettmers.com/2015/03/09/deep-learning-hardware-guide/)

~~~
jlu
Thanks, reading through it now!

------
lmilcin
I don't know your situation but my suggestion is, if you are really interested
in deep learning, get hired by a company that does it.

Deep learning is a hot topic right now and if you have any aptitude in that
direction you will get hired very quickly.

~~~
argonaut
Deep learning is hot in that everyone wants to do it. But very few companies
use it (Google, Facebook come to mind). It's still mostly in research labs and
academia.

------
jimfleming
One benefit of using cloud GPUs is the ability to train multiple models
simultaneously. This is difficult to do with your own hardware at a reasonable
cost, especially since a large portion of your time will be spent on
hyperparameter tuning.

While you're getting started with your own hardware I'd love it if you could
share any feedback on something we've been building[0] as far as cloud
training goes. It's currently in free public beta and works directly with
TensorFlow models so there's no lock-in.

[0] [https://fomoro.com](https://fomoro.com) (jim at fomoro.com)

